# [RISOLTOOOOOOO]box eide-->usb2.0 perchè non va?

## turborocket

come consigliatomi da randomizer apro un  nuovo topic per avere qualche illuminazione alla mia ignranza!

ho un masterizzatore dvd sony in un box eide-->usb2.0

quindi un normale masterizzatore di quello che va montato nel case.

quando lo aggancio all'usb mi rileva senza problemi una nuova periferica /dev/sg0

peccato che la periferica non è un block devices e quindi il classico mount non mi permette di montarla!!!

come faccio? suggerimenti?Last edited by turborocket on Tue Nov 02, 2004 10:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dkmorb

Potresti postare, cortesemente, l'output del comando dmesg?...solo la parte riguardante il masterizzatore usb!

Ciao

----------

## motaboy

probabilmente hai dimenticato in modulo del kernel: sd_mod.

----------

## turborocket

hem allora il comando desg mi restituisce

```

...

...

...

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x50

cdrom: open failed.

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x50

cdrom: open failed.

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x50

cdrom: open failed.

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x50

cdrom: open failed.

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x50

cdrom: open failed.

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x50

cdrom: open failed.

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

hdc: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: packet command error: error=0x50

cdrom: open failed.

...

...

...

```

e se metto un cd nel lettore cd(non nel masterizzatore usb)ottengo alla fine di tutte le righe postate pocanzi

```
ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

```

@metaboy

cosa dicevi dell'sd_mod nel nel kernel? dove lo trovo e cosa mi fa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> @metaboy
> 
> cosa dicevi dell'sd_mod nel nel kernel? dove lo trovo e cosa mi fa?

 

motaboy comunque  :Very Happy:  . Diceva di controllare se hai messo il modulo per i dischi scsi

----------

## turborocket

ora lo metto ma non ho periferiche scasi non so a cosa possa essermi utile   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Da quel che ne so io, i dischi USB li astrae come SCSI... quindi devi attivare il modulo scsi disk nel kernel come dice mota. per un kernel 2.6 lo trovi in:

```
Device Drivers -> SCSI Device Support -> SCSI Disk Support
```

se lo attivi come modulo devi dare poi

```
modprobe sd_mod
```

prima di poterlo veder oppure inserire sd_mod in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

ciao nic

----------

## turborocket

sono attivi

```
     Device Drivers  ---> 

SCSI device support  --->      

--- SCSI device support                                                       

[*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                                  

---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                                      

<*>   SCSI disk support                                                                           

< >   SCSI tape support                                                                           

< >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                                            

< >   SCSI CDROM support                                                                          

<*>   SCSI generic support                                                                        

---   Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

[ ] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                                          

[ ]   Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                                           

[ ]   SCSI logging facility                                                                       

SCSI Transport Attributes  ---> 

< > Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes 

< > FiberChannel Transport Attributes                                                                              

SCSI low-level drivers  --->                 

...

...

...

PCMCIA SCSI adapter support  --->   

...

...

...
```

devo attivare qualche altra cosa?questi già sono attivi non ho dovuto aggiungrli io

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'emulazione scsi e' attiva sotto ATA/IDE,...

----------

## ultimodruido

ma tu hai una msterizzatore? allora forse devi attivare il supporto per i CD SCSI...

----------

## turborocket

ho aggiunto

```
<M>     SCSI emulation support

<M>   SCSI CDROM support  

[ ]    Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (NEW)

```

ora compilo il kernel e lo eseguo sperando ch questi siano sufficienti!

ho sbagliato qualche cosa?

----------

## ultimodruido

Guarda io vado sempre a tentoni... prova poi semmai ti va male e provi in un altro modo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ricordati che comunque se li compili come moduli devi caricarli in memoria e poi secondo me l'emulazione scsi serve per i masterizzatori IDE non per il tuo... pero sui miei pareri non farei tutto questo affidamento!

ciao nic

----------

## turborocket

allora ho dato make &&make modules_install

ho sostituito il bzImage

riavviato

non è cambiato nulla

```

root@porno-->~ # mount /dev/sg0 /mnt/cdrom/

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

```

@ultimodruido il mio masterizzatore è ide però adattato ad usb(non so se questo cambia qualche cosa rispetto ad un masterizzatore usb o rispetto ad un ide)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo grub.conf mi pare che per l'emulazione scsi devi specificarlo nel grub.conf

----------

## turborocket

```

default 0

timeout 0

title Gentoo Linux

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /boot/bzImage ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:emergence

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

        gentoo=nodevfs

```

ecco a lei signore:D

PS=cmq grazie a tutti di sopportarmi...so che sono da esaurimento quindi vi ringrazio che il mio gentoo funziona grazie a voi  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Posta il tuo grub.conf mi pare che per l'emulazione scsi devi specificarlo nel grub.conf

 

Dato che si tratat di una periferica USB può caricare il modulo anche a run-time...

Cosa dice lsmod? 

E comunque:

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> come consigliatomi da randomizer

 

randomaze

----------

## turborocket

scusami....  :Embarassed:  vergognaaaaaaa

cmq 

```
root@porno-->~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sr_mod                 14884  0

subfs                   9984  2

```

senza collegare la periferica in oggetto del topic

se la collego viene fuori(aspetta provo)...

lo stesso non cambia nulla...

----------

## turborocket

ho corretto dove ho sbagliato scusami ancora:D

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dai un modprobe ide-scsi

----------

## turborocket

ecco fatto ora me lo rileva e me lo fa montare:D grazie fedeli!!!

ora però come faccio a dirgli che deve caricarmi quel modulo in automatico(appena accendo il pc)??? così metto anche questo nel fstab con submount e non ho + problemiLast edited by turborocket on Fri Oct 29, 2004 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a riattaccare la periferica e posta le ultime 10 righe del dmesg

----------

## turborocket

aggiornato! ho editato il reply di prima

----------

## turborocket

ok adesso funziona

automonta e autosmonta quando inserisco ed estraggo il cd

però c'è un unica eccezione

spiego

se inserisco il cd/dvd nell'unità, parte il submount che monta automaticamente la periferica nella cartella che gli ho suggerito nell'fstab, se però mentre il cd è inserito spengo la periferica(essendo alimentata per conto proprio), o semplicemente la scollego alla porta usb, quando vado a riaccenderla compare con nome differente in /dev/ rispetto a prima che la scollegassi

stessa cosa mi succede con il lettore mp3(nel 3d parallelo). esiste qualche opzione nel submount per ovviare a questo inconveniente?

non so...qualche cosa che dica al submount di smontare la periferica una volta che viene disattivata/scollegata

spero di si altrimenti sarebbe un problema

grazie ancora per avermi aiutato in questa ennesima impresa...  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per caricarlo in automatico hai due metodi o lo metti compilato nel kernel o metti in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X (dove X e' 4 o 6) il nome del modulo.

Per il problema di cambio nome penso che si possa fare con udev (da mettere al posto di devfs) se non mi sbaglio. Meglio che aspetti qualcuno che sappia meglio di me

----------

## turborocket

ho già caricato udev però mi sa che devo modificare io le rules per il make-name  solo che non ho trovato nessuna guida in italiano e visto che era un argomento delicato avrei preferito non stare a tradurre....se qualcuno è tanto gentile da aiutarmi magari in msn oppure in irc....

cmq per ora basta che stia attento a togliere sempre il cd dall'unità prima di disattivarla

----------

## randomaze

 *turborocket wrote:*   

> quando vado a riaccenderla compare con nome differente in /dev/ rispetto a prima che la scollegassi

 

La "colpa" potrebbe essere di submount che non si accorge che la periferica é staccata, così, quando vai a riattaccarla il sistema é convito che il primo indirizzo sia occupato e ne genera uno nuovo.

Prova a verificare tra le opzioni possibili per submount se c'é qualcosa che fa un timeout o simili...

in teoria con udev e gli ID dei dispositivi dovresti risolvere, anche se poi bisogna vedere come reagisce submount

----------

## turborocket

randomaze anche io la pensavo allo stesso modo... infatti mi e' capitato di sganciare e riagganciare il lettore mp3 e infatti con il submount mi diceva che la periferica ancora era collegata(anche se non andava) e quando l'ho ricollegato ne ha generato un'altra(non vorrei sbagliare pero' questa periferica non era montabile perche' non era considerata un block device(possibile che mi sbagli adesso non posso controllare perche' sono a casa mentre il pc con gentoo ce l'ho dove studio)

cmq con udev(l'ho messo apposta come detto prima) potrei generare io le rules per i nomi solo che essendo una cosa delicata vorrei famri aiutare da qualcuno o almeno da una guida in italiano!!!

grazie rand ci si sente domani che torno al mio bel gentoo ciao ciao

----------

## turborocket

up

nessuno sa suggerirmi un link per generare le rules che fanno i nomi con udev???

o meglio nessuno che può spiegarmelo di persona?

----------

## SilverXXX

Per udev posso aiutarti io (anche se l'ho preso da una mailing list di gentoo   :Twisted Evil:  ) ; fai cosi: in /et/udev/rules.d/ crea un file chiamato 40-udev.rules (non vorrei dire una cazzata, ma il numero indica la priorità della regola) con scritto dentro:

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd?1", SYSFS{vendor}="Nokia", SYSFS{model}="N-Gage", SYMLINK="ngage"

Questo è per il mio ngage, ma non dovrebbe cambiare molto; in bus, ci va il tipo di bus, sempre scsi, in kernel il dev del kernel (? serve per non mettere la lettera, che udev cambia sempre), in vendor e model, la marca e il modello che si vedono dal dmesg e dai log, in symlink ci va il link che si vuole avere nella cartella /dev. Con la riga che ho scritto sopra, io ho sempre il symlink /dev/ngage da potere montare ( ho aggiunto anche una linea all'fstab), per l''automount non saprei dirti, io lo detesto e quindi non lo uso, ma so dirti che il cambio di dev dipende da come udev gestisce i device (che non è ancora il massimo).

----------

## turborocket

ok allora faccio come dici e per il bus usb che cosa utilizzo?

inoltre mi spiegeresti meglio il fatto del numero al nome del file? se invece di 40 metto 50 oppure 30 che cambia????

e poi una cosa come faccio ad associare a quella periferica sempre lo stesso nome?

ho capito che tu ogni volta che colleghi l'ngage ti torna sempre /dev/engage ma come faccio a dirgli che quando collego il lettore mp3 mi torna sempre /dev/muvo, mentre quando collego il masterizzatore esterno mi torna sempre /dev/sonydvdrw???

----------

## turborocket

non lo so cmq sembra aver risolto.....ho provato parecchie combinazioni...inserire il cd(lo monta da solo),pigiareil tasto mentre il cd è montato(lo smonta da solo e mi restituisce il carrellino) spegnere la periferica mentre non c'è cd dentro e riaccenderla(la rigenera sullo stesso nome),spegnere la periferica mentre c'è il cd montato(smonta la periferica e la rimonta nello stesso punto dopo averla riaccesa)

stessa cosa anche il lettore mp3 che prima dava problemi!!!funziona basta attaccare e staccare dall'usb

ora apro un nuovo topic percè sia il masterizzatore esterno sia il lettore mp3 sono su usb2 e quest'ultima non ce lho integrata ma lho comprata a parte su pcmci

----------

## SilverXXX

Allora, per le spiegazioni: il numero dà la priorità della regola, cioè se trova due rogle uguali, una su un file con 50 e uno con 40, esegua quello da 40; il bus è quello con cui lo vede il sistema, quindi per l'usb è il bus scsi;non credo che si possa sempre mettere (per esempio) /dev/sda1 al masterizzatore o /dev/sdb1 al muvo, ma puoi creare dei link che puntino al dev giusto con l'opzione symlink. Spero di essere stato chiaro, non smepre riesco a farmi capire bene.

----------

## turborocket

sei stato chiarissimo:D

una sola cosa non ho ben capito....come faccio ad associare il symblink(che ho capito che è solo un puntatore che mi permette di montare la cartella che voglio io,qualunque sia il nome in /dev/),dicevo associarlo ai diversi nomi delle periferiche?(diversi in quanto staccando e riattaccando queste cambiano nome)

P.S.ho preso i tuoi contatti icq,msn così si può chiacchierare a quattrocchi!!!

ciao e grazie ancora

----------

## SilverXXX

vai tranquillo per i contatti, ma ti consiglio di iscriverti a un server jabber e usare quello, che qui sul forum lo usano parecchi. Il symlink, con la regola che ti ho scritto sopra punta sempre al device giusto, perchè invece di basarsi sui dev sda,sdb, eccetera si basa sulla marca e sul modello della periferica che viene collegata

----------

## turborocket

potresti appena puoi venire in msn oppure in icq?

per jabber vedo stasera

voleo chiederti come faccio a sapere se la marca è cretive oppure Creative oppure ancora CREATIVE etc etc...

cioè te hai messo Nokia(marca) ngage(modello) 

dove trovo queste specifiche per il mio lettore mp3 e per il mio masterizzatore dvd?

----------

